# Andy Guest State Park



## g8dhorse (Apr 20, 2010)

Have any of you ridden the trails at this park? It is located just outside of Front Royal, VA. Just wondering how rocky the trails are. Our horses are in their barefoot transition so still get a little ouchy if ridden on rocks constantly.

Thanks!


----------

